# Self-Catering Apartment on Hotel Grounds



## mozzer (3 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to book a week away in April/May.  I need to have separate living room and 2 bed rooms but be close to a hotel to take adavantage of bar and leisure facilities.

Doesn't have to be 5 star, but would need to be comfortable and close to a good shopping town.

Final thing is, we'll have a 3 year old with us, so activities for kids would be essential.

Would consider anywhere in the country but it would be ideal if it was close to a beach.

Any advice would be very gratefully received.

Regards,

Mozzer


----------



## pj111 (3 Jan 2011)

I can thoughly recommend the Ashwood Apartments in the grounds of Mill Park Hotel in Donegal. - ashwooddonegal.com or millparkhotel.com for further details. Apartments are fully equipped, tv, dvd, microwave, washer dryer and they can provide high chairs etc if you need them. Couches are leather so no issue with thrashing the apartment. Access to hotel and leisure centre which has swimming pool. They will also organise a babysitter as well. 10 minutes walk from Donegal town. Two other great hotels nearby, Solis Lough Eske Hotel and Harveys Point and one of the countrys best restaurants up the road at St. Johns Point, Castlemurray House.


----------



## guzzler (5 Jan 2011)

+1 for Ashwood Apartment

Went there this summer for a week and Tina had everything perfect, dvds and books left outside the apartment for all to share. Tv with a dvd player in the kids room, so going to bed early no problem. Mill Park leisure facilities were great. Even though we are only 70 miles down the road, going again next year. La Bella Donna , lovely restaurant, Donegal town could do with more of these facilities but all good as Ashwood.


----------



## tosullivan (9 Jan 2011)

Blarney park resort or fota wildlife both near cork city


----------



## huskerdu (12 Jan 2011)

We stayed in a house in the grounds of the Quality Hotel in Youghal a few years ago.
I would recommend it. They also have apartments,


----------



## Shannon81 (13 Jan 2011)

mount wolsley(not sure if its spelt right) in tullow


----------



## okk (14 Jan 2011)

I would also recommend Mount Wolseley, lovely grounds, playground , swimming pool ,gym,golf and spa.Stayed there with family in selfcatering lodges.


----------



## Newbie! (14 Jan 2011)

Waterford Castle is beautiful and the houses are absolutely fabulous. They also do fantastic deals. Not specifically near a beach but beautiful coastal areas nearby. I thoroughly enjoyed my stay there. 
http://www.waterfordcastle.com/holidayhomes/photo-gallery.asp


----------

